#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Jij leeft als een Koningin!

## gwn_maroc_girl

Jij leeft als een Koningin! 

In de Naam van Allaah,
de Meest Barmhartige,
de Genadevolle 


Zo meteen klinkt de Adhan in mijn slaapkamer tijdens deze heerlijke frisse nacht in de maand Ramadaan. Een uur geleden heb ik genoten van een sappige rode pruim, een zoete dadel en twee glazen gevuld met heerlijk koel water als suhur. Sommigen zullen dit beschouwen als een simpel tussendoortje, maar in werkelijkheid is dit een koninklijke maaltijd. Hoeveel hongerige magen verlangen naar een hap uit een sappig stuk fruit. Hoeveel dorstige monden snakken naar enkele slokjes van zuiver koud water. En hoeveel zieke pati?nten zouden dolgraag nog eens willen ervaren hoe zoet een dadel smaken kan. Wat is er dan toch met ons dat we een uitgebreide zoektocht ondernemen in onze koelkast om iets lekkers voor onze magen te vinden, terwijl we niet tevreden zijn met hetgeen er zich voor onze ogen bevindt? We leven reeds zo lang in welvaart en rijkdom dat we niet meer eens beseffen dat wij tot de welvarende rijken behoren.

Een jaar of twee geleden vertelde een persoon uit mijn nabije omgeving een verhaal. Ze vertelde me het verhaal van een man die in zijn achtertuin een schat had gevonden van hoge materi?le waarde, waarop deze man van de ene op de andere dag enorm in (wereldlijke) rijkdom was toegenomen. Op een gegeven moment uitte deze persoon echter een zin, die mijn humeur heeft doen omslaan en mijn gezicht heeft doen verkleuren. Boosheid overviel mij toen ik deze persoon hoorde zeggen “wat voor een gelukkige persoon deze man moet zijn en hoe oneerlijk het is dat ons nooit zulk een geluk overkomt.” Subhanallaah! We zijn blind geworden voor de goedheid waarmee wij iedere dag overstelpt worden. En hoewel ik op dat moment schrok van de woorden van deze persoon, ben ik mij ervan bewust dat zulke woorden dagelijks worden uitgesproken. 

Het is een vanzelfsprekendheid geworden om ondankbaar te zijn. Het is de norm geworden om ontevreden te zijn, ondanks de miljoenen redenen die er bestaan om zich voor Allaah neder te werpen uit dankbaarheid en tevredenheid met Zijn gunsten. Hoe vaak horen we mensen klagen over het voedsel dat hun magen nog niet heeft bereikt, over de kleding die hun kasten nog niet heeft gevuld, over de meubelen die hun huizen nog niet hebben gesierd en over het geld dat hun handen nog niet hebben verworven? En hoe zelden horen we mensen herinneren aan het voedsel dat hun honger heeft gestild, de kleding waarmee zij hun lichamen hebben bedekt, de huizen die hen bescherming en veiligheid heeft geboden en de rijkdommen die hen dag en nacht geschonken worden? In wat voor situatie verkeren wij dat het zwaar is geworden voor ons om Allaah’s gunsten en zegeningen kenbaar te maken, en dat het gemakkelijk is geworden voor onze tongen om te klagen over onze toestand waar velen slechts van kunnen dromen.

Wat is er toch met de mensen dat zij vergeten wat er zich in hun handen bevindt en dat zij zichzelf ongelukkig maken door te smachten naar datgene wat hun handen nog niet heeft aangeraakt? Het is zoals de Boodschapper van Allaah (sallallaahu ‘alayhi wasallam) heeft gezegd: “Als een zoon van Adam een vallei, vol met goud, had, zou hij verlangen om er twee te hebben. Niets kan zijn mond vullen behalve de aarde (van het graf). Allaah wendt Zich met genade tot hem die zich in berouw wendt tot Hem.” (Bukhaari en Muslim)

Regelmatig denk ik bij mezelf: “Samira, je leidt het leven van een welvarende koningin!” Maar dan spreek ik mezelf tegen dat zelfs de meest welvarende koningin niet de garantie heeft van het gezonde lichaam dat Allaah mij geschonken heeft, zintuigen waarmee ik deze wereld verkennen kan, vrede en veiligheid in en rondom mij en een familie en vrienden die mij omgeven. Hoe Barmhartig en Vrijgevig is mijn Heer, Degene Die mij voorziet van Zijn oneindige gunsten en geschenken. Al zou ik de rest van mijn leven toewijden aan het opsommen van Zijn gunsten op mij, dan nog zou ik er niet in slagen om ze allen te benoemen. Alle lof zij aan Allaah, de Schenker, Die mij onophoudelijk begunstigt met Zijn barmhartigheid! Ik zal nooit in staat zijn om U te danken op de manier dat U toekomt. Uw geschenken zijn zo omvangrijk dat ik altijd zal tekortkomen in mijn dankbaarheid aan U. Het is met Uw Rahma dat wij Uw gunsten ontvangen, en het is met Uw Rahma dat Uw dienaren toegang tot het Paradijs zullen worden verleend.

Toen Abu Bakr en ‘Umar op een dag ergens zaten – moge Allaah’s tevredenheid met hen beiden zijn – kwam de Profeet (sallallaahu ‘alayhi wasallam) naar hen toe en zei, “Wat heeft ervoor gezorgd dat jullie hier zitten?” Zij antwoordden, “Bij Degene Die jou met de waarheid heeft gezonden, niets heeft ons hier uit onze huizen gebracht behalve honger.” De Profeet zei, “Bij Hem Die mij met de waarheid heeft gezonden, niets heeft mij buiten gebracht behalve dit.” Dus zij gingen totdat zij aankwamen bij het huis van een man van de Ansar, en de vrouw des huizes ontving hen. De Profeet (sallallaahu ‘alayhi wasallam) zei tegen haar, “Waar is die en die?” Zij antwoordde, “Hij ging om wat drinkwater voor ons te halen.” Dus de man kwam, terwijl hij zijn emmer droeg, en hij zei, “Welkom. Niets bezocht de dienaren (van Allaah) beter dan een Profeet die mij vandaag bezocht.” Dan hing hij zijn emmer in de buurt van een palmboom, beklom hij deze en hij keerde terug naar hen met een tros dadels. Dus de Profeet (sallallaahu ‘alayhi wasallam) zei, “Waarom plukte je niet (enkelen ervan)?” De man antwoordde, “Ik wilde dat jij zou kiezen met je eigen ogen.” Dan nam hij een mes (om een schaap te slachten) en de Profeet zei, “Slacht geen schaap dat melk geeft.” Dus hij slachtte die dag een schaap voor hen en ze aten allen. Dan zei de Profeet (sallallaahu ‘alayhi wasallam), “Jullie zullen hierover gevraagd worden op de Dag des Oordeels. Honger zorgde er voor dat jullie uit jullie huizen kwamen en jullie keerden niet terug totdat jullie deze maaltijd aten. Dus dit is van de gunsten.” (Muslim)

“Daarna zult gij worden ondervraagd over de gunsten.” (QS102:9 ) Behoed jezelf dus voor ondankbaarheid en hoogmoed. Behoed jezelf voor datgene wat de vergane volkeren tot hun vernietiging heeft geleid. Het volk van ‘Aad was een volk dat vele geschenken was geschonken. Allaah begunstigde hen met zoveel welvaart en kracht, dat zij zelfs prachtige en hoge paleizen bouwden, hoewel niemand daarin zou wonen, slechts om ermee te pronken. Maar was dit een volk die deze gunsten als een reden van dankbaarheid beschouwden? Was dit een volk die de Barmhartigheid van Allaah erkende en Hem hierop gehoorzaam was? Nee! Het volk van ‘Aad was een opstandig volk, wiens hoogmoed en ondankbaarheid zo groot was dat zij zeiden:

“Wie is er in kracht machtiger dan wij?”
Zien zij niet dat Allaah, Die hen geschapen heeft, machtiger in kracht was dan zij?
En zij ontkenden Onze tekenen. (QS41:15) 

O Allaah, laat ons behoren tot de dankbare gelovigen, want er is geen situatie die slechter en rampzaliger is dan de situatie van degene die Uw gunsten bedekt met zijn ondankbaarheid en ongeloof. “Maak de gunst van Uw Heer bekend.” (QS93:11) En weet dat – in welke situatie jij je ook maar bevindt – zolang je behoort tot degene die geloven, bevindt jij je in een uitstekende situatie!

Er is overgeleverd dat er eens een koning was die een moslim opsloot. Een vriend van de laatste schreef hem een brief waarin stond dat hij dankbaar moest blijven aan Allaah. Toen werd de gevangengenomen moslim geslagen en opnieuw adviseerde hij hem om dankbaar te zijn. Daarna werd de gevangene vastgebonden aan een vuuraanbidder die ’s nachts vaak opstond. De vriend bleef de gevangene maar adviseren om Allaah dankbaar te blijven. Toen alle mogelijkheden hem te veel waren, huilde hij het uit: “O vriend! Meer dan dit kan ik niet aan! Niets kan toch zwaarder zijn dan de staat waarin ik mij bevind!” Zijn vriend nam hem in vertrouwen en zei: “Wat zou jij kunnen doen als jij een riem om je middel zou dragen net zoals de vuuraanbidder? Daarom moet jij Allaah Die jou in de Islaam leidt, dankbaar zijn.”

Al het goede dat overeenkomt met de Waarheid is afkomstig van Allaah, en al het slechte dat niet overeenkomt met de Waarheid is afkomstig van mij en de shaytaan. En Allaah Ta’ala weet het best.


O mensen, gedenkt de gunst van Allaah voor jullie. Is er een andere Schepper dan Allaah Die jullie uit de hemelen en de aarde voorzieningen schenkt? Er is geen god dan Hij. Hoe kunnen jullie dan belogen worden? (QS35:3)

----------

